# Free Ammo for Christmas



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Group Offering 'Free Ammo' for Gun-Safety Christmas


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's 9mm but hay,it's free!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Hay is for horses. 9mm is for people with small wrists. :excitement:



Oddcaliber said:


> It's 9mm but hay,it's free!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I wouldn't want to be hit by anything 9mm included.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Hay is for horses. 9mm is for people with small wrists. :excitement:


I think you mean LIMP Wrists?...I have small wrists and shoot a 500 S&W Mag regularly!...25 yards I can hold a 5 inch group with iron sights!...I gave my grand daughter that's 8 years old my 9 mm pistols!..My wife even carries a full sized M&P 40 S&W in her purse with 3 mags.....45 rounds should get her outta most trouble!


----------

